# New Colt



## raine (Mar 2, 2012)

more photos ..it worked




born 1st march 2012, the second photo makes his head look a bit big but it isnt, need to get some better photos


----------



## 2minis4us (Mar 2, 2012)

Love his color !


----------



## rubyviewminis (Mar 2, 2012)

He sure is marked nice. Besides that he and mama are really nice looking, thanks for dry pics!


----------



## Lil Timber Buck (Mar 3, 2012)

Got a name for this doll?


----------



## raine (Mar 3, 2012)

_Thanks everyone , no name yet,must starting thinking any suggestions welcome, sire is Lotsafuns Truly Flamboyant _


----------



## Lil Timber Buck (Mar 3, 2012)

Okay so Moonstar Black Beauty + Lotsafuns Truly Flamboyant. Main Entry:

*flamboyant* <a href="http://dictionary.reference.com/audio.html/lunaWAV/F01/F0190500" target="_blank"><img src="http://sp.dictionary.com/dictstatic/g/d/speaker.gif" border="0" alt=" pronunciation" /></a> [flam-boi-uhnt] 

 Show IPA/flæmˈbɔɪənt/ 

 Show Spelled Part of Speech: _adjective _ Definition: extravagant, theatrical Synonyms: baroque, bombastic, brilliant, camp, chichi*, colorful, dashing, dazzling, elaborate, exciting, flaky*, flaming, flashy, florid, gassy, gaudy, glamorous, jazzy, luscious, luxuriant, ornate, ostentatious, peacockish, pretentious, resplendent, rich, rococo, showy, splashy, sporty, swank, swashbuckling Antonyms: calm, moderate, modest, restrained, tasteful, unflashy

Moonstars Flaming Fun-call him Moony

Lotsafuns Moonstar Beauty-

Beautiful Moons Lotsafun

Bombastic Moonstar Sun - Call him Boomer!

Moonstars Flamboyant Cowboy-Call him Cowboy


----------



## raine (Mar 3, 2012)

Very nice i was thinking something along the lines of " Flamboyant cowboy ", maybe Dimundos Flamboyant moon boy... lol

My prefix is Dimundo


----------



## Lil Timber Buck (Mar 3, 2012)

I like it! Either way you have a gorgeous boy. Have fun with him and keep us posted!


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 3, 2012)

congrats love black pintos


----------



## raine (Mar 6, 2012)

raine said:


> more photos .. born 1st march 2012, .... A couple of new photos at 6 days old..


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 6, 2012)

handsome new guy congratulations how about

Dimundo Flamboyant Dude

Dimundo I'm Flamboyant Too

Dimundo can't ya see I'm Flamboyant


----------



## raine (Mar 8, 2012)

eagles ring farm said:


> handsome new guy congratulations how about
> 
> Dimundo Flamboyant Dude
> 
> ...


 Thanks, some great names , im going to go with Dimundos Flamboyant Cowboy because his dam is a dels cowboy granddaughter


----------

